# Trying to understand



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Why pay $43.00 to get your small game tag and deer tag and go sit in the woods and be on your cell phone and ruin the day for everyone else. God I love hunting public land lol. Sorry had to vent.....Rich


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Well you can’t fix stupid, then they wonder why they haven’t seen anything, if possible try weekdays only and stay away from that spot on weekends. If your schedule allows it. Or hike further back in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Spot on snag.
Gotta do the week days. And especially have to go deeper.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Had this happen last year as I was in my stand. Watched a squirrel Hunter sit-down on a blowdown not 30 yards from me never knowing I was 30' up in my climber watched him play a game on his phone while over a dozen squirrels went up & down trees behind him. After a good 30-40 minutes he got up started walking & kicked out a doe to me I missed it & went back to the exact same spot the next day & took a basket rack 8..... I've learned to sit in stealth mode & let these type of "hunters" be my personal deer drivers


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

FlyFishRich said:


> Why pay $43.00 to get your small game tag and deer tag and go sit in the woods and be on your cell phone and ruin the day for everyone else. God I love hunting public land lol. Sorry had to vent.....Rich


Here is some thing we may want to concider. I do not get out much any more. Never in my life did I ever think I would go through mental illness with some one, but it gest happen. So, when I get out , and she calls me for what ever reason she has, because I am all she has and I am her life line, when she gets scared, we talk for a little. I, do know what you are saying, lets try to give a little slack life is not easy for some people.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Sounds like you had a crappy day also...Rich


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

FlyFishRich said:


> Sounds like you had a crappy day also...Rich


No, just talking about life.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

johnny fish said:


> Had this happen last year as I was in my stand. Watched a squirrel Hunter sit-down on a blowdown not 30 yards from me never knowing I was 30' up in my climber watched him play a game on his phone while over a dozen squirrels went up & down trees behind him. After a good 30-40 minutes he got up started walking & kicked out a doe to me I missed it & went back to the exact same spot the next day & took a basket rack 8..... I've learned to sit in stealth mode & let these type of "hunters" be my personal deer drivers


I had something like this happen, except the other guy was really good squirrel hunter. I was set up on a big oak ridge when, well down the ridge, I heard a shotgun boom. Next thing I know, here comes a big doe trotting up the ridge. She swaps ends about 60-70 yards from me and proceeds to watch the squirrel hunter! A few minutes pass, and there's another shotgun boom. She never moved a muscle! Eventually she walked away into an overgrown field.

When the squirrel hunter got by me, and I saw him before I heard him, he spotted me in my stand and started apologizing for ruining my hunt! I told him he hadn't ruined anything. That he had bounced that doe my way, there was plenty of room for everybody, and he should just go hunt his squirrels and maybe he'd bounce another deer by me. 

I'll tell you what. Most of the leaves were down and this guy made zero noise moving through the woods! He was good!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Squirrel hunters rule, bro.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

when i'm stand hunting I love it when hunters get bored or cold and start moving around. i've had several deer pushed to me by other hunters.
sherman


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

It never bothered me that other hunters were in the woods too. They paid for there liscense too.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess in my last post I should have said I hate when other hunters get to close and set up hunting after I am already in my stand. many yrs ago I got in my stand before light. about at the crack of dawn I had 2 hunters come in to within 50 yrds and set up for a ground hunt. I shined my light at them hoping they would move a little farther down. but they didnt move. about a 1/2 hour later I seen another hunter come in on the other side about 75 yrds and set up for a ground hunt. again I shined my light at him with no results. I was hunting in the bottom of a valley out of a ladder stand. it would have been easy for the guys on the ground to move another 100 yrds farther down the valley. then about 1/2 hr later a guy came in below me about 50 yrds and started hunting. he waved at me so I knew he knew I was there. I hunted but the only way a deer could have got to me would have been to fly in LOL. went in and this friend of mine stopped to talk. he said he knew it was me in the stand thats why he set up so close below me. that way he would get a shot before they got to me. I told him if I had knew that I would have shot him and said it was an accident. and turned and walked away. thats the last time I ever talked to him.
sherman


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

$diesel$ said:


> Squirrel hunters rule, bro.


That's what Morgan's Confederate raiders said about the Ohio squirrel hunters that they encountered.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

$diesel$ said:


> Squirrel hunters rule, bro.


My BIL started out squirrel hunting. He can bark like a buck squirrel so that you can't tell the difference between him and real thing! He told me that other buck squirrels would get mad thinking another buck was stepping on their turf! Seems they are very territorial.



sherman51 said:


> I guess in my last post I should have said I hate when other hunters get to close and set up hunting after I am already in my stand. many yrs ago I got in my stand before light. about at the crack of dawn I had 2 hunters come in to within 50 yrds and set up for a ground hunt. I shined my light at them hoping they would move a little farther down. but they didnt move. about a 1/2 hour later I seen another hunter come in on the other side about 75 yrds and set up for a ground hunt. again I shined my light at him with no results. I was hunting in the bottom of a valley out of a ladder stand. it would have been easy for the guys on the ground to move another 100 yrds farther down the valley. then about 1/2 hr later a guy came in below me about 50 yrds and started hunting. he waved at me so I knew he knew I was there. I hunted but the only way a deer could have got to me would have been to fly in LOL. went in and this friend of mine stopped to talk. he said he knew it was me in the stand thats why he set up so close below me. that way he would get a shot before they got to me. I told him if I had knew that I would have shot him and said it was an accident. and turned and walked away. thats the last time I ever talked to him.
> sherman


Wow! I have a hilarious story that happened between me and a friend of mine. It's quite long, and if you'd like I'll tell it, but it will be quite a dissertation!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

buckeyebowman said:


> My BIL started out squirrel hunting. He can bark like a buck squirrel so that you can't tell the difference between him and real thing! He told me that other buck squirrels would get mad thinking another buck was stepping on their turf! Seems they are very territorial.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I have a hilarious story that happened between me and a friend of mine. It's quite long, and if you'd like I'll tell it, but it will be quite a dissertation!


yes please tell the story. I like reading a good story.
sherman


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I had one of the first baker climbing stands before stand hunting was big. I would leave my lunch at the base of the tree because you had to hug the tree to climb with it. A kid walked up never seeing me and started to look through my lunch before I said it was mine. He filled his shorts I startled him so bad. Still laugh when I remember the look on his face. LOL


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

threeten said:


> I had one of the first baker climbing stands before stand hunting was big. I would leave my lunch at the base of the tree because you had to hug the tree to climb with it. A kid walked up never seeing me and started to look through my lunch before I said it was mine. He filled his shorts I startled him so bad. Still laugh when I remember the look on his face. LOL


thats so funny I had to quote you. gave you a like also. 
sherman


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Back when I hunted my uncles place, we had a neighbor who loved to hunt everything, but his own 40 acres. One gun season, I was sitting close to the property line and heard something coming from his property. Low and behold, it was him. He stopped, waved at me and preceded to walk onto my uncles property. I stopped him and asked him where he was going. He said, "down in the pines." I told him he wasn't going down in the pines cause the pines were not on his property and they belonged to my uncle. He preceded to argue with me, yelling and making a big fuss. I asked him, how can you own 40 acres and not know your property lines? I told him to wait while I got down and I'd show him where the property line was. He told me no need and I can go screw myself...lol. He turned around and started back into his property. About 5 minutes later, a really nice 8 point skirted out of the brush and I dropped him in his tracks. About 10 minutes after that, here comes this guy, walking the property line. He sees my deer laying there, looks at me in the stand and I said to him, thanks for driving deer for me today!

As somone said earlier, hunters moving around an area are my best friends. I've been on the lucky end of many of their travels to their new spot. The patient will always prevail.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I hunted with a guy that told me this story. he was set up on the ground when a guy came in with his stand. he climb a tree about 50 yrds from him. he got up in his tree and turned around and looked around. he had left his gun on the ground. he got ready and climb down and got his gun and tied a rope to it. then he went back up the tree. after fastening his stand to the tree he bends over to get the rope. but he falls out of the stand and hits the ground flat of his back. when he hits he make this god awful sound. then nothing no sound no movement. my friend said he knew the guy was dead but he had to laugh at him. then what seemed like 5 or 10 minutes he got up to go check on the guy. about half way he heard the guy moan then the moans got louder. after a few minutes the guy stood up still moaning. he stood for a few more minutes and stopped moaning. he looked around looked up in the tree at his stand fastened to the tree and shook his head. my friend just sneaked away.
sherman


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Sorry Sherman didn't find this one funny I would not of hesitated to help this guy or someone else in need even if I did think they were a moron ! Many times I have found out that when someone is in my spot or moves in on me and I pick up and choose to move I am the one rewarded with my game and good karma does exist !


----------

